# Do-it-yourself tower stand bases



## Woodrow (Jun 17, 2004)

What have yall used for tower stand bases? I'm thinking approx 8' tall w/ a 4x6 box on top.

Seems like wooden 4x4's would be the cheapest, but heavy! 

How about 14-16ga conduit bolted together?

Thoughts?


----------



## BigBuck (Mar 2, 2005)

*Base*

I have used a number of wood materials. I used landscape timbers for a while, and 4X4s when I could find them. A 2X6 works well too, it is plenty strong. Use only treated material, it is only pennies more. If you can find it, scaffolding is the best product, but you will still need 2 or 3 4X4s to put the stand on. Also will take two sections to make 8', they are 6'6" at the most.
Good luck!
BB


----------



## Sean Hoffmann (May 24, 2004)

Woodrow, out where you're hunting, why not just sit on a big rock? :wink: 

Next time I put a blind in the sky I'm going to use treated 4X4s and "elevator" brackets.


----------



## asolde (May 22, 2004)

I bought some SHADOW HUNTER BLIND ELEVATORS from cabela's. They are steel brackets that you attach to 2x4 or 2x6 and you fit your 4x4 legs into. I plan on building a base, legs, and a new ladder for my box blind.


----------



## t-tung (Nov 13, 2005)

i know where to get some scrap 5" 19.50# drill pipe :biggrin:.... or if u want it to be able to sustain gale-force winds there's some 7 1/4" drill collars as well... kidding aside 2x4 bases scare me... maybe not the first year but after they're been sitting on the ground for a season through rain and whatnot, they start to rot. then your tower blind becomes a tripod. not to mention the stress they undergo trying to stand them up/unloading them off a trailer. i'd go with some treated 4x4's at minimum


----------



## El Cazador (Mar 4, 2005)

Woodrow said:


> What have yall used for tower stand bases? I'm thinking approx 8' tall w/ a 4x6 box on top.
> 
> Seems like wooden 4x4's would be the cheapest, but heavy!
> 
> ...


Woodrow, in the past I've typically waited a year or two before I started putting up any permanent blinds. I would hunt out of my hi-rack and tripods. It benefits you in a couple of ways:

The 1st and most important, is that in the event that you don't get along (or have problems) with the land owner, you don't have BIG/HEAVY blinds to remove from the property.

The 2nd is that you get to see where other blinds are going to be located, and place yours well away from the others. You can still stake claim to an area (by placing a tripod), and if you like the area either keep hunting with the tripod, or put a permanent blind.

Also, if you want to have a dry location for the family you can put up a 2x6 ground blind in an area with some elevation to it, but if you have to vacate the property (that 1st year), you can go get your stuff without having to get a work weekend worked out with some buddies to help you.


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

I've always used scaffolding - easy to set up or move and lasts forever. I run 3 landscape timbers across the top which gives me room for a 4X6 stand with a 4 X 2 porch. I also build the stand in sections so it's easy to pass up and assemble.


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

Looks like the second pic didn't show very well so here's another - might mention that it's strong too. This is an old stand after Rita put a tree on top of it. It had been there for nearly 20 years.


----------



## Woodrow (Jun 17, 2004)

Sean Hoffmann said:


> Woodrow, out where you're hunting, why not just sit on a big rock? :wink:


Sean, I plan on doing that more often than not, but we're also putting up stands so I'm looking to do it on the cheap!


----------



## Woodrow (Jun 17, 2004)

El Cazador said:


> The 1st and most important, is that in the event that you don't get along (or have problems) with the land owner, you don't have BIG/HEAVY blinds to remove from the property.


I'm trying to think of something easier to take down and haul off than 4x4's.

Would like something I can bolt together...which would mean that the metal would have to be something I can drill through with an electric drill (no super duper power eqt/bits).


----------



## Woodrow (Jun 17, 2004)

Viking48 said:


> I've always used scaffolding - easy to set up or move and lasts forever. I run 3 landscape timbers across the top which gives me room for a 4X6 stand with a 4 X 2 porch. I also build the stand in sections so it's easy to pass up and assemble.


I was wondering about scaffolding...any idea where I can get it cheap?


----------

